# ultra sound / sonohyst



## monalisa (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

I am drawing a blank here.  Billing out a 76830, 76831-58 w/ 58340 and I am getting denied on the 76830 as part of procedure.  I know we have been paid before and they can be billed seperately but what did I do wrong?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 21, 2008)

Should be mod -59, not -58.


----------



## monalisa (Jul 22, 2008)

thank u


----------

